# Can anyone recommend a routine for a beginner? (or advice)



## McWolf (Jan 26, 2011)

So I'm 16, and at 6ft 2 I'm pretty lanky and let's just say my fitness is not the best, and I'd say below that of most guys my age.

So in an attempt to build some muscle and strength, I bought a pair of dumbells (the interchangable weights ones), and I tried this workout on Monday...






And afterwards I felt pretty good and that I benefited from it. But I've read into things more, and I've heard that A) You should make a routine and workout 3 times a week, giving muscle time to repair/build for the days in between. B) You shouldn't do the same workout every single day, but instead should have 2 or 3 different routines to do on the different days. C) Um... I kinda forgot what C was.

(EDIT: I also must say that the "Dumbbell Pull-in" exercise, I found impratical to do. Whether it was because the dumbbells weren't designed for that exercise, or if i wasnt doing it right or what, i dont know, but if anyone knows an alternative exercise for the lower abs then that would be appreciated to)

Anyway as an absolute beginner, I am pretty clueless about what I should do, and which workout routines are good and what not, so decided I need some advice from people who know what they're talking about.

I also need to specify that I only have dumbbells (I don't go to the gym or have a pushup bar or anything), so exercises in the routines must either just use the dumbells or not need any equipment at all. This is why I've been having difficulty finding something adequate on google or youtube or whatever. I can't find one which is only for dumbbells and has the three different workouts.

So what I'm looking for is a full-body workout routine to do over the course of each week. I'm asking for this because I really am just starting out, so I don't wanna do something wrong and find out a few months down the line I haven't made as much progress as I could have if I'd done something differently.

Also, any other tips you can offer would be appreciated. In terms of diet, I haven't looked into it that much but I'm aware I'll need to at some point if I'm gonna make the most of it. But I'm also a vegetarian and alergic to eggs, so any tips for that would be appreciated too. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html


----------



## Daniel Turfrey (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi you really are complicated arn't you, sorry to say bud but you aint gonna bulk up with a pair of dumbells you will get a bit stronger and slightley more toned thats it, to get bigger you need weight and lots of it, it doesnt matter about the egg thing just eat good balanced food, e.g breakfast- porridge ,toast,bannana. lunch-tuna sandwich,apple,yogurt,oat biscuit. dinner-chicken and salad with olive oil sprinkled with nuts you like and raisins etc,pear, and you can add shakes between these meals as long as the calories are there you will be fine BUT make sure you have more calories than what you burn you should eat about 3500 to 4000 cal per day shakes make this target easier if you still dont add weight lower you cardio or increase cals 500 per day extra every 2 week till you see results you will see results dont forget the less cardio you do the easier it will be to add weight BUT you still need some cardio hope that helped bud, YOU NEED TO JOIN A GYM TO GET THAT WEIGHT TRUST ME dumbells on there own wont do it if you want more info msg me i dont mind at all


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive been in a gym 2x in 5 years.

check out the above link ^^^^

thanks jakal..


----------



## Adrian methew (Feb 14, 2011)

You should start from the light exercise, first of all

warm up your body and than do some light exercise,

you must lift light weight.


----------

